# Is it possible to not lose body fat because you?re eating too little?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Is it possible to not lose body fat because you’re eating too little? Answer:Yes and no. This gets a little complicated so let me explain both sides. Part one of my answer: I say NO, because if you are in a calorie deficit you WILL lose weight. We all hear stories of the dieter who [...]

*Read More...*


----------

